# Spotters: Angled or Straight???



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Will be picking up a spotter this year for the first time, can't cover the ground like I used to :shock: . How big a difference does it make between straight or angled? Seem's like I would get a sore neck bending down looking through the angled, but the straight might be more difficult to set up? Any input would be great! Thanks!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like my straight bodied scope. I find I use it more for scouting than the actual hunting.. I think it depends on where and how you hunt. It has a nice attachment mount for the truck window which works perfectly. I've also found I can get on target quicker with the straight versus the angled.

In my experience the angle bodied scope is actually easier on the neck, especially if it's being used from a tripod. You can use it with a smaller tripod and people of different height will have an easier time with it. The more I use an angled, the more I like them.

I guess they each have their place and it pretty much comes down to personal preference.

A good long-eye is a great tool. Look through a couple of each and maybe that'll help you decide.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

If it's flat ground or downhill, I prefer a straight scope because it's easier to find your target. Uphill is a different story. I used to use a straight scope for my job... looked through it several hours a day and always had a sore neck if I was looking up at all. Now I have an angled scope and haven't had any neck problems since most of my glassing is up. It's all personal preference, and you get used to whatever you have.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks fella's. I will be hunting big canyons and plan to start high and work down. I'm sure you're right polarbear, I will probably get used to whatever I get. Think I will get my hands on one of each Sawsman and see what seems to "feel" right ;-)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

One thing I feel I should add. Pay a lot of attention to eye relief and exit pupil size. Too small an exit pupil or too short an eye relief (especially if you wear eyeglasses) is very tiring. I suffered from both with my first spotter.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cooky said:


> One thing I feel I should add. Pay a lot of attention to eye relief and exit pupil size. Too small an exit pupil or too short an eye relief (especially if you wear eyeglasses) is very tiring. I suffered from both with my first spotter.


+1 i had the same problem with my first "cheaper" scope

one thing to think about though is i now have an angled scope from vortex and i love it but i also have a window mount that was from my other scope i have not tried it yet with this scope but i dont think it will be to easy to use with the angled scope

just my .2

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat100751


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I found the straight is easier to go from glasses to scope and find the object. I dont like the angled on a truck window you almost have to sit on your feet to see out. Just my 2 cents


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, good insight I hadn't thought much about!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I love my angled Swaro and wouldn't ever trade it for a straight. Not sure why, but the scope just feels right and is comfortable to me. I would recommend testing them both out at the store in various positions and decide which feels "right" to you.

One tip-- buy an eye patch for your eye not being used and wear it when you are looking for extended periods of time. This allows you to keep both eyes open and helps with those headaches you may get from one eye open one eye closed.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had the Zeiss diascope in both and now own the straight. Like Pheaz said, the angled is about impossible to look through from a window mount. I also have never had issues with it on the mountain as far as neck pain or anything like that. We do have a little tripod (6") and a Swaro angled and it's nice to sit at a table or shooting bench and look through, but looking down hill at steep angles doesn't do to well. Just my experiences. Go out and look through a bunch from different positions and from different tripods, both full size and the shorter ones. I personally prefer a full size/sturdy tripod. I'll pack the extra couple of pounds to have a solid mount. Of course, I'm irritable.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Tree did you actual agree with me for once?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It wasn't intentional. :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

OH OK thanx :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I've had the Zeiss diascope in both and now own the straight. Like Pheaz said, the angled is about impossible to look through from a window mount. I also have never had issues with it on the mountain as far as neck pain or anything like that. We do have a little tripod (6") and a Swaro angled and it's nice to sit at a table or shooting bench and look through, but looking down hill at steep angles doesn't do to well. Just my experiences. Go out and look through a bunch from different positions and from different tripods, both full size and the shorter ones. I personally prefer a full size/sturdy tripod. I'll pack the extra couple of pounds to have a solid mount. *Of course, I'm irritable*.


Thanks Tree. Irritable? Yer just a big ol' teddy bear! :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the angled and when using the window mount I use the adjustment to turn the scope sideways and it works fantastic! 

It's like a big scope ring in the middle and you can loosen it and turn the scope 180 degrees. Just sayin! 8) 

Just get the best glass you can afford. When in doubt upgrade, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

horsesma said:


> I have the angled and when using the window mount I use the adjustment to turn the scope sideways and it works fantastic!
> 
> *It's like a big scope ring in the middle and you can loosen it and turn the scope 180 degrees. Just sayin!* 8)
> 
> Just get the best glass you can afford. When in doubt upgrade, you will not be disappointed.


That's pretty cool to know Jerry, thanks bud! I wish I could get a top of the line glass but that isn't in the cards. Will probably settle for a good Nikon or maybe Vortex skyline...still looking though. Thanks for the inputs fella's!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

A straight body if your ever going to attatch a video or still cam.
Just another thing to ponder

Spry


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> A straight body if your ever going to attatch a video or still cam.
> Just another thing to ponder
> 
> Spry


I used them both on my angled and they work like a charm.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Went from a straight to an angled but I echo others sentiments; take the time to look through many brands and styles and choose the one that you are comfortable with.


----------



## sportzman (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had both, started with a straight, sold it and upgraded to an angled. Spent one hunt with the angled and sold it as fast as I could and bouth a straight again. Stick with the straight.
Sportzman


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Go with the straight. Have both, and find myself seldom using the angled.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I've always used a straight scope but on my recent antelope hunt we had an angled Swaro that we spotted goats with. It was the first time using the angled and I loved it...just seemed more natural on the neck and head angle. It was easier to set up in front of you...look down through it...then raise your head up straight and use your binos over the top...it was never in the way.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

FishNaked said:


> I've always used a straight scope but on my recent antelope hunt we had an angled Swaro that we spotted goats with. It was the first time using the angled and I loved it...just seemed more natural on the neck and head angle. It was easier to set up in front of you...look down through it...then raise your head up straight and use your binos over the top...it was never in the way.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyone I guide with uses angled. I bought an angled vortex and it took a couple times using it, but I'll never go back to straight. Got a Swaro as a tip last year, they have a peep site on the side to line up on what your looking at which makes it easy to locate things.


----------

